# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Radeon 9000 128 M

## Microprocessor

http://pcpart1.narod.ru/graphics/9000.htm У кого нибудь есть такая видеокарта? Где можно найти на нее драйвера? С официального сайта драйвера работают некорректно. Изображения отвратительное на широкоформатном мониторе.

----------


## tamalex

Какая ОС?
На нее идут стандартные драйвера от ATI.
К тому же, когда эта карта выпускалась, даже Windows XP еще в помине не было, не то, чтобы говорить еще и о широкофарматном мониторе.




> Изображения отвратительное на широкоформатном мониторе.


И в чем это выражается?

P.S. Уж если купили широий монитор, то и видеокарту сменить нужно.

----------


## Microprocessor

Windows XP. 



> Сообщение от Microprocessor  
> Изображения отвратительное на широкоформатном мониторе.
> И в чем это выражается?


Изображение тусклое и нечеткое.

---------- Post added at 08:02 ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 ----------

Монитор Samsung 933 HD.

----------


## tamalex

Разрешение какое?

----------


## Microprocessor

> Разрешение какое?


1024 x 768.

----------


## tamalex

Так а что ставить такое разрешение (да еще формат обычного монитора), когда у вашего монитора 1366х768.




> Изображение тусклое и нечеткое.


Тусклость от версии драйвера не зависит - смотрите настройки монитора и карты.

----------

